# Question abuot commercial rice cooker



## Winter (May 18, 2004)

Does anyone know how to choose a 25-cup commercial rice cooker? My uncle’s small restaurant needs one, but there are many kinds of commercial rice cookers out there. How do we choose?


----------



## Barbara L (May 18, 2004)

Winter,

I don't know anything about rice cookers (hopefully someone here will be able to help you), but I would suggest talking to the owners of other restaurants that might have one.  If I find out anything, I'll post it.

 Barbara


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2004)

Well... I've got an 8-cup Panasonic I absolutely recommend... I've got no idea about the commercial ones, but I can't imagine you could go wrong with the Panasonic or Zojirushi brands.


----------



## Winter (May 20, 2004)

thank you LMJ and Barbara L.
I found Panasonic or Zojirushi have big rice cooker, but the designs are differences. Since the price is high, I don't know how to choose  .


----------



## LMJ (May 20, 2004)

If the price difference between the Zojirushi and Panasonic is not much, I would go with the Zojirushi. I've never seen a bad consumer review for either brand.

As for features, both simple glass-lidded designs and more complex locking lid designs can work equally well. All of the Panasonic and Zojirushi commercial designs have non-stick cooking pots and keep-warm functions. Most  importantly, they'll make a perfect pot of rice consistently, once you get the water/rice proportion right, which is what you really want of any rice cooker.

Panasonic's cookers carry a 6-month warranty, and Zojirushi's have a 12-month warranty. I can personally say I've abused my Panasonic for 10 months, and it still works great.


----------

